# MacOS 9 et Word 98



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Depuis que je possède MacOS 9 français impossible d'imprimer les puces dans Word office 98 sur ma laserwriter personnal. Le finder me dit : erreur postscript. Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ?
Merci, Pierre


----------



## fred (2 Février 2000)

Avez-vous patché Word98 à partir de la mise-à-jour Mac OS 9 disponible sur le site Microsoft ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2000)

Moi, j'avais le problème sous 8.6 avec une StyleWriter II. Il n'y a pas de solution à ma connaissance. Maintenant j'ai MacOS 9 et une Stylus Photo 750, les puces passent très bien.


----------

